# The Lost Screw Driver



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Found it.....new house stopped up on sunday, sewage overflowed bottom floor toilets, stoppage in first 12" of main drain, past last toilet, here is the cause on camera.

http://www.revver.com/video/962063/west-coast-plumbing-and-sewer/


 :thumbup:

washed it down eventually into the city main.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I was on the roof of a 2 story motel with 200' of cable in a main stack,and hit a bad blockage .We sounded the line in a flower bed,and hit the line 4' down or so,there was a bend and I cut it out and there inside was a huge screw-driver like 12" long x 1/2" straight tip.I used it as a pry bar for years.
Well,you earned your money.Once that camera is in there your under the gun to find something if you told them there was an obstruction.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Great now the city will plug up. :laughing:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

That looks like my orange handled 5 in 1 that I got at home depot.


----------



## shooff96 (Jun 19, 2008)

Screwdriver is one word.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

HI Shooll96

Welcome Aboard.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

shooff96 said:


> Screwdriver is one word.


You a plumber or an english teacher?


If you're an english teacher all of us are in trouble.:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

is it an english problem, or do some of us type faster than we think?


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

shooff96 said:


> Screwdriver is one word.


 Screw-driver has a hyphen like so, there-fore, it is considered 2 words.


----------



## shooff96 (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry, I was bored. I did try teaching for a while, but it wasn't for me. So, I'm doing plumbing and a little HVAC now. 

Neither screwdriver or therefore have hyphens.....


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

My frickin dictionary has it right there in black and white,I can frickin' read!


----------

